

Why we are specializing in landmarks? - Gecko Landmarks Blog - asmosoinio
http://blog.geckolandmarks.com/why-we-are-specializing-in-landmarks

======
camo
As an anecdotal comment, i visited The Gambia in West Africa a few years ago
and was surprised to discover that one area of town is officially called
"Traffic Lights". They were the first set installed in the country in 2001.

------
asmosoinio
In the developed world it seems quite hard to explain the landmark concept --
people know and use maps, addresses are available everywhere, online maps are
ubiquitous etc. Whereas people from developing countries seem to get the idea
much more easily.

This blog post explains why we are focusing on that simple concept.

